# Advice for photographing watches with Samsung (Z Fold 3)



## JRParker (Dec 19, 2019)

Hi there, i try to take high quality photos and video of my watches when selling them. I have found the basic photo mode a bit inconsistent and the auto adjusting brighntess is a pain.

Does anyone have any advice on how to set up the Pro shot and Pro video modes for taking the best photos of watches? Im not too familiar with photography and what the different settings are.

Photo:









Video:









Overall im pretty happy with the video, although i cant seem to set the focus to capture the clasp and also the caseback in focus, which the phone seems to be able to do on the auto mode.


----------



## Lukeeesteve (9 mo ago)

To increase depth of field, you can

1). Use a wider optical zoom setting

2). Close the size of the aperture (bigger f stop number)

3). Move the camera further away from the subject then crop out the extra white space

playing with all 3 above will increase the likelihood of getting both the clasp and caseback in focus at the same time.


----------

